

Show HN: Just launched Lightt - A social, ongoing movie of your life - JimRoepcke
http://lightt.com/

======
ssutch2
Our beautiful homepage is by @johannesma and @dannpetty if you have questions
about how it's implemented you can ask them on Twitter

